# Toronto Home Guard 1914 - 1918



## alanob (19 May 2006)

During the First World War there was a Home Guard in Canada. The men were in full uniform and at times had to leave home to move to other areas. I have a Toronto Home Guard badge and a photo of my Grandfather in uniform. I can not find any records of the men who served. Any help in locating information or records would be appreciated.
Alan


----------



## Michael OLeary (19 May 2006)

Here are the search results for "home guard" in the Library and Archives Canada site - http://tinyurl.com/otndd

The main page for their ArchiviaNet is here - http://www.collectionscanada.ca/archivianet/index-e.html

That will give you a place to start.

This page has the instructions for ordering files of CEF soldiers (http://www.collectionscanada.ca/02/0201060101_e.html#consult) it should be a similar request requirement for Home Guard members.  Sine he probably isn't listed in the CEF soldier's database, you may have to inquire about what data they need to find a file on him.


----------

